# Royal Holiday Club (RHC) Rules and Fees



## ouaifer

A big _THANKS_  to danmac156, aka Dan MacIndoe, for providing this information.


The 2005 Royal Holiday Club-RHC Annual Club Fees can be found in the Attachment.


----------



## ouaifer

*2006 RHC Operating Rules*

Here is the link to the new 2006 RHC Operating Rules, including the 2006 fees.  Thanks to _JoeMid_ for providing this information.


----------



## ouaifer

*2007 RHC Operating Rules*

Here is the link to the new 2007 RHC Operating Rules. Fees have increased approximatley 10% over those of 2006.  Thanks to _bigrick_ for providing this information.


----------



## ouaifer

*RHC Rules and Fees*

This Sticky will contain current RHC information.


----------

